# Getting a new computer.  Need a new Modem



## CashComp (Dec 19, 2008)

So I'm getting a new computer this Christmas (yay parents...) but I dont have a wireless connection so I need a new modem.  I have searched google everywhere to no avail, and Bellsouth _SUCKS_ with customer support.  So I decided to ask you guys.  What would you suggest for the best modem for DSL within $20-$40?


----------



## mc-dexter (Dec 19, 2008)

well why exactly do you need wireless? if you had a computer on the net before, you still will be able to do just that. are you in the UK or elsewhere?


----------



## CashComp (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh, no, I still want a wired connection.  I only made the comment about wireless because we only have one modem, with one type of connection and we're using it on this computer.  I still want a wired modem, I just dont know what to get.  And I live in Louisiana.

((EDIT:  I edited the first post, I meant from $20 to $40


----------



## timta2 (Dec 19, 2008)

Its been a while since I've had DSL but aren't the modems usually provided from your ISP? As I remember it you had to use the modem that was provided otherwise it wouldn't work. Now I know that cable modems were a different story since they all operated on the DOCSIS standard.

Are you sure you are looking for a modem rather than a router? A modem interfaces with the ISP and feeds a router that will allow you to use more than one computer.


----------



## CashComp (Dec 19, 2008)

I did get this modem that I'm using right now from my ISP.  They sent it when we ordered the service.  I am adding another computer to the same house, so I dont know what I'm looking for.  I thought that it would be a modem that I would use with _that_ computer  (the new one).


----------



## mc-dexter (Dec 19, 2008)

well here's a quick simple guide...

wireless routers support 3 exsisting ways of using wireless networking.

1:Wireless 'B' - very old now and not very good range also not very good transfer speeds - do not get one

2:Wireless 'G' - pretty good, i'd say its the most commenly used and will get network throughout your house, unless you live in a big big house  also transfer speeds are usually 108mbp/s or i think they do a 300mbp/s

3:Wireless 'N' - the netwest, i can;t tell you much about these, but i can assure you they will be worth the money if you plan on having a big network.

personally i think the wireless G range will be fine and for the price range im sure you can pick one up from somehwere, have you tried newegg?


----------



## CashComp (Dec 19, 2008)

Also the computers are in two separate rooms, so I can't feed one wire from the same Modem to the other computer.


Edit: Mc-dexter, I dont really understand most of that ...  and I'd still rather it be a wired connection (simple terms would be most helpful ).


----------



## LittleLizard (Dec 19, 2008)

the only place on the internet i saw modems for a LONG WHILE is on cyberpower pc, if you are going to buy a pc, buy it from there and select the modem option


----------



## CashComp (Dec 19, 2008)

LittleLizard said:


> the only place on the internet i saw modems for a LONG WHILE is on cyberpower pc, if you are going to buy a pc, buy it from there and select the modem option



I've already bought the PC.  I got it from ibuypower.com.


----------



## timta2 (Dec 19, 2008)

Yep, you need a router. MC-Dexter has it right with his suggestion. If you can't run wires you want a wireless router (which also supports wired connections) and a wireless card for your computer.

Something like this...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124010


----------



## CashComp (Dec 19, 2008)

Okay... So that would go to this computer that I have right now... then I'd have to get a wireless adapter for the new computer that worked with the router you showed?


----------



## timta2 (Dec 19, 2008)

You would hook the router up to the modem and then you plug your computers into the router. You can think of the router kind of like a cable tv splitter, if you have one cable coming into your house but you need to hookup 2 Tvs. If you can't run a wire between your computer and the router you can get a wireless card for the computer.

They sell routers at Best Buy and just about any office supply store.


----------



## CashComp (Dec 19, 2008)

Finally, terms I understand.  ((Like plug, and hook up ^_^)).  So how do I know which adapters work with the routers?


----------



## timta2 (Dec 19, 2008)

Usually the same brand works the best and offers the best performance (Linksys wireless router and Linksys wireless adapter for example) but as long as you use the same type of wireless card as your router (B, G, or, N) it should work fine (regardless of brand). They are backwards compatible so you can use a B network card with a  B or G or N router, a G network card with G or N router, a N network card with a N router. If you were to use a B card on the G router you would get slow speeds though.

B is 11mbps

G is 54mbps

N is 100+mbps (300 usually)


----------



## mc-dexter (Dec 19, 2008)

any adaptor will work with any router within the technology limitations Wireless B/G/N

just when you go to buy one or order, it that your ordering both what handle Wireless G, for example.

Netgear,Cisco,Linksys, those i would say are the top 3 in wireless networking, although others probnably will disagree.


----------



## CashComp (Dec 19, 2008)

Alright.  Do you, or anyone else, have any suggestions for a router then?  I play WoW and am hoping to continue with my 100 mbps connection with 200ish latency...

Edit... wow... is the lower the mbps the better or the other way around...

Edit 2... nevermind, I got mixed up


----------



## mc-dexter (Dec 19, 2008)

timta2 said:


> Usually the same brand works the best and offers the best performance (Linksys wireless router and Linksys wireless adapter for example) but as long as you use the same type of wireless card as your router (B, G, or, N) it should work fine (regardless of brand). They are backwards compatible so you can use a B network card with a  B or G or N router, a G network card with G or N router, a N network card with a N router. If you were to use a B card on the G router you would get slow speeds though.
> 
> B is 11mbps
> 
> ...



thats not quite true, some routers support backward compatibilty, not all, 

and those speeds are not right, my wireless G supports speeds of 108mbp/s, and i do rememeber now, i was going to get one that supported speeds upto 300mbp/s

EDITbviously higher mbps, if you have a 100mb internet speed like you mentioned, and you get a router that only supports 54mbps, then thats all your going to get... 54mbps

also if transfering files from one computer to another, if you have a wireless router capable of 300mbps, then your data will transfer at those speeds if supported by your  wireless pci card or wireless usb dongle (pci card is usually less hassle once fitted due to it being out the way), and also good enough signal strengh


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 19, 2008)

lol you dont want a modem you want a router
near all routers have built in modems

a wireless router well thats what id get, sure you can connect 2 pcs via ethernet to a router but its messy and wireless is good these days

on newegg you can get

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833122016

that is a basic G router will do okay for gaming but its not the fastest, for speed youd have to go up in price i think


----------



## timta2 (Dec 19, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> thats not quite true, some routers support backward compatibilty, not all,
> 
> and those speeds are not right, my wireless G supports speeds of 108mbp/s, and i do rememeber now, i was going to get one that supported speeds upto 300mbp/s



I've never seen one that didn't support backwards compatibilty and I have seen a lot of Netgear, Linksys, Belkin, Trendnet, etc.

You get 108 with Dual Radio G (Speedbooster technology, etc). 54+54=108


----------



## mc-dexter (Dec 19, 2008)

timta2 said:


> I've never seen one that didn't support backwards compatibilty and I have seen a lot of Netgear, Linksys, Belkin, Trendnet, etc.
> 
> You get 108 with Dual Radio G (Speedbooster technology, etc). 54+54=108



weather its dual radio or dual lights... its still wireless G with transfer speeds of 108mbps+


----------



## CashComp (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok, well do all routers work with all modems?  I have a Westell 2200 modem.  My constant speed is 100mbps.


----------



## mc-dexter (Dec 19, 2008)

yes as long as its DSL or ADSL  depending on your ISP


----------



## CashComp (Dec 19, 2008)

So you said a Wireless-G router is up to 108 mbps... there would be no point then to get a wireless-N with my current modem?


----------



## mc-dexter (Dec 19, 2008)

pretty much, i think the wireless G range will last you a few years, as some people have said they have some problems playing online games... my brother has never had that problem since we upgraded our wireless router from the shitty one we had, we now have a netgear and i am very happy with it. linksys, netgear and cisco are all also good brands, linksys have used cisco's security brand, which apparently is more than ok 

also when ever you do get round to getting your wireless router, be sure to set up the wireless security - just so you don't get people using your internet for free. the setup is fairly easy, but once you get that and do find you need any help, remember about TPU


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 19, 2008)

You could go Wireless N if you wish to network the 2 PC's together (share files, share printers . . .) and get higher transfer rates.

EDIT: Currently I am using a router in conjunction with 2 wireless cards for 2 PC's and a PC that is wired to the router.


----------



## mc-dexter (Dec 19, 2008)

pretty much, i think the wireless G range will last you a few years, as some people have said they have some problems playing online games... my brother has never had that problem since we upgraded our wireless router from the shitty one we had, we now have a netgear and i am very happy with it. linksys, netgear and cisco are all also good brands, linksys have used cisco's security brand, which apparently is more than ok 

also when ever you do get round to getting your wireless router, be sure to set up the wireless security - just so you don't get people using your internet for free. the setup is fairly easy, but once you get that and do find you need any help, remember about TPU


----------



## CashComp (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for all the help.  Learned alot, as I do any time I decide to step foot on this site.  I think I know enough to get started with this project known as wireless networking.


----------



## mc-dexter (Dec 19, 2008)

hmmm double posting, bad spelling/grammer, i need to lay of the green lol. but im sure you made sense of the important bits


----------



## mrhuggles (Dec 19, 2008)

the best advice anyone ever gave to anyone:

get something you can run linux on, wether it be the best, openWRT + X-Wrt white russian, or DD-WRT [i dont like it as much, but its great for a novice, less than 10% the features, but good anyhow] or even tomato is much better than any stock "firmware"

it can be like the difference between windowsXP and windowsME.

heh sorry for trying to sell you stuff, if you end up buying like 5 routers in a row only to learn that default firmwares on them suck and u need to get something better u would understand, alot of us have done that (


----------

